

Delete Your Email Rules - danielmorrison
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2012/06/04/delete-your-email-rules/

======
ghc
I think he's doing it wrong. Why go through the effort of unsubscribing when
you can just create a filter in a few seconds that deletes the message for
you? Almost all my filters result in the deletion of email, not filing it
away.

~~~
cleverjake
"the effort of unsubscribing"?

I don't understand why you would ever waste your computer's cycles on
receiving and deleting a pointless email...

~~~
ghc
I don't. I happen to waste google's cycles. Good point though, I'd forgotten
what it was like to use a desktop email client.

